# Anyone BFing and trying to lose weight?



## curlykate

Anyone here trying to lose some weight, while BFing?
I don't want to join a program, mainly because I don't have the money atm. I figure if I start exercising, and eat a little bit smarter, I should be able to drop a few pounds. I don't want to lose it too quickly though, because I don't want to affect my supply.
Anyone else in the same situation as me? Or have been there before and have some tips?


----------



## Eve

I've just gained... LOL But I would like to take off some weight for sure! I have downloaded hip hop abs, turbo jam and P90x :) Now I just need to get my rear up and do it... and say goodbye to my lovely chocolate xx


----------



## curlykate

I've gained as well! I thought BFing was supposed to burn extra calories?! (Or at least cancel out the extra calories I consumed!!) :haha:
I've got to get my hands on some exercise videos. I'm just not sure which ones I want to tackle. 
I have one of Jillian Michaels videos from before I got pregnant, but it's pretty intense, and there's no way I'll be able to start with that!


----------



## Eve

Same here! I thought it would help me get some of the flub off, but nope, lol... I also quit smoking which hasn't helped with the weight gain  I've never seen the Jillian Micheals one before... but knowing her, it's probably an arse kicking work out lol I don't want to diet while breastfeeding, but I know it would be good to cut out all the junk I like... :( lol I think I'm going to do something like if it isn't veggies/fruit or needs in the fridge I won't eat it LOL! Sound okay? :haha:


----------



## curlykate

Sounds good to me!
Now I just have to stay away from the pastries/baked goods. Which isn't going to work very well, because tomorrow is OH's birthday, and this weekend is Thanksgiving in Canada! So I'll try my best to start today, but in all reality, I have a weekend of un-healthy eating ahead of me.


----------



## amygwen

I breastfeed and have been trying to lose weight. Everyone was saying "You're going to lose your baby weight so fast since your BFing" boy were they wrong! I lost about 20 lbs after two weeks PP.. but then I've just stayed exactly the same weight for a while. I joined Weight Watchers but have quit because I joined the gym and figured as long as I'm working out and eating better, making smart choices then I should lose weight. It hasn't worked just yet, but I'm sure it will.. it just takes a while! Just be sure to drink a lot of water, milk and eat your fruits & veggies!! Don't starve yourself, I went one day where I drank quite a bit of water but didn't eat very much and my supply went drastically down, thank god it came back! :flower:


----------



## curlykate

I remember reading somewhere (but can't remember where!) that some women actually retain their weight while BFing, especially around the hips. Apparently it's to ensure that the mother has enough fat to pass on to the baby. Well, I don't NEED any extra fat, thankyouverymuch! And neither does Devin, seeing as he's in the 97th centile!!
There's no way I could actually starve myself. I find that when I'm trying to eat less, I actually eat MORE! I'm just so hungry. And because I'm BFing, I've been using that as an excuse to indulge. That's why I figure if I start eating healthier, and try to be more active, it'll help. I'm not going to get super skinny while BFing, I've come to terms with that.


----------



## Eve

curlykate said:


> Sounds good to me!
> Now I just have to stay away from the pastries/baked goods. Which isn't going to work very well, because tomorrow is OH's birthday, and this weekend is Thanksgiving in Canada! So I'll try my best to start today, but in all reality, I have a weekend of un-healthy eating ahead of me.


We had our dinner last weekend as this weekend Jake is supposed to go with his father... so my big stuff my face dinner is done :haha: but well... I had take out tonight... :blush: Plus I have to go to my parents for thanksgiving at some point, but I don't think we will do dinner with them as Mark works Monday. Where in Canada are you?



amygwen said:


> I breastfeed and have been trying to lose weight. Everyone was saying "You're going to lose your baby weight so fast since your BFing" boy were they wrong! I lost about 20 lbs after two weeks PP.. but then I've just stayed exactly the same weight for a while. I joined Weight Watchers but have quit because I joined the gym and figured as long as I'm working out and eating better, making smart choices then I should lose weight. It hasn't worked just yet, but I'm sure it will.. it just takes a while! Just be sure to drink a lot of water, milk and eat your fruits & veggies!! Don't starve yourself, I went one day where I drank quite a bit of water but didn't eat very much and my supply went drastically down, thank god it came back! :flower:

That's what worries me... I don't want/need a dipin supply! 



curlykate said:


> I remember reading somewhere (but can't remember where!) that some women actually retain their weight while BFing, especially around the hips. Apparently it's to ensure that the mother has enough fat to pass on to the baby. Well, I don't NEED any extra fat, thankyouverymuch! And neither does Devin, seeing as he's in the 97th centile!!
> There's no way I could actually starve myself. I find that when I'm trying to eat less, I actually eat MORE! I'm just so hungry. And because I'm BFing, I've been using that as an excuse to indulge. That's why I figure if I start eating healthier, and try to be more active, it'll help. I'm not going to get super skinny while BFing, I've come to terms with that.

I couldn`t starve myself either! LOL! Im a hungry person... I want to snack all the time! I need to put my foot down and say enough! Tonight Mark went to the store and usually I will get him to get me a choc bar or chips but tonight, nothing :D I did take out already, I dont need anymore!!!!!!


----------



## curlykate

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!
> Now I just have to stay away from the pastries/baked goods. Which isn't going to work very well, because tomorrow is OH's birthday, and this weekend is Thanksgiving in Canada! So I'll try my best to start today, but in all reality, I have a weekend of un-healthy eating ahead of me.
> 
> 
> We had our dinner last weekend as this weekend Jake is supposed to go with his father... so my big stuff my face dinner is done :haha: but well... I had take out tonight... :blush: Plus I have to go to my parents for thanksgiving at some point, but I don't think we will do dinner with them as Mark works Monday. Where in Canada are you?
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I breastfeed and have been trying to lose weight. Everyone was saying "You're going to lose your baby weight so fast since your BFing" boy were they wrong! I lost about 20 lbs after two weeks PP.. but then I've just stayed exactly the same weight for a while. I joined Weight Watchers but have quit because I joined the gym and figured as long as I'm working out and eating better, making smart choices then I should lose weight. It hasn't worked just yet, but I'm sure it will.. it just takes a while! Just be sure to drink a lot of water, milk and eat your fruits & veggies!! Don't starve yourself, I went one day where I drank quite a bit of water but didn't eat very much and my supply went drastically down, thank god it came back! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what worries me... I don't want/need a dipin supply!
> 
> 
> 
> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> I remember reading somewhere (but can't remember where!) that some women actually retain their weight while BFing, especially around the hips. Apparently it's to ensure that the mother has enough fat to pass on to the baby. Well, I don't NEED any extra fat, thankyouverymuch! And neither does Devin, seeing as he's in the 97th centile!!
> There's no way I could actually starve myself. I find that when I'm trying to eat less, I actually eat MORE! I'm just so hungry. And because I'm BFing, I've been using that as an excuse to indulge. That's why I figure if I start eating healthier, and try to be more active, it'll help. I'm not going to get super skinny while BFing, I've come to terms with that.Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn`t starve myself either! LOL! Im a hungry person... I want to snack all the time! I need to put my foot down and say enough! Tonight Mark went to the store and usually I will get him to get me a choc bar or chips but tonight, nothing :D I did take out already, I dont need anymore!!!!!!Click to expand...

I'm just West of North Bay, ON. Where abouts are you?
One of my big problems is OH. I try to have healthy foods in the house, but he just complains. Which just frustrates me, because he says he wants to "get in shape" too. Yet any time I try he sabotages me by bringing all kinds of crap in the house!
I guess I just have to work on my will power!


----------



## Eve

curlykate said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!
> Now I just have to stay away from the pastries/baked goods. Which isn't going to work very well, because tomorrow is OH's birthday, and this weekend is Thanksgiving in Canada! So I'll try my best to start today, but in all reality, I have a weekend of un-healthy eating ahead of me.
> 
> 
> We had our dinner last weekend as this weekend Jake is supposed to go with his father... so my big stuff my face dinner is done :haha: but well... I had take out tonight... :blush: Plus I have to go to my parents for thanksgiving at some point, but I don't think we will do dinner with them as Mark works Monday. Where in Canada are you?
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I breastfeed and have been trying to lose weight. Everyone was saying "You're going to lose your baby weight so fast since your BFing" boy were they wrong! I lost about 20 lbs after two weeks PP.. but then I've just stayed exactly the same weight for a while. I joined Weight Watchers but have quit because I joined the gym and figured as long as I'm working out and eating better, making smart choices then I should lose weight. It hasn't worked just yet, but I'm sure it will.. it just takes a while! Just be sure to drink a lot of water, milk and eat your fruits & veggies!! Don't starve yourself, I went one day where I drank quite a bit of water but didn't eat very much and my supply went drastically down, thank god it came back! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what worries me... I don't want/need a dipin supply!
> 
> 
> 
> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> I remember reading somewhere (but can't remember where!) that some women actually retain their weight while BFing, especially around the hips. Apparently it's to ensure that the mother has enough fat to pass on to the baby. Well, I don't NEED any extra fat, thankyouverymuch! And neither does Devin, seeing as he's in the 97th centile!!
> There's no way I could actually starve myself. I find that when I'm trying to eat less, I actually eat MORE! I'm just so hungry. And because I'm BFing, I've been using that as an excuse to indulge. That's why I figure if I start eating healthier, and try to be more active, it'll help. I'm not going to get super skinny while BFing, I've come to terms with that.Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn`t starve myself either! LOL! Im a hungry person... I want to snack all the time! I need to put my foot down and say enough! Tonight Mark went to the store and usually I will get him to get me a choc bar or chips but tonight, nothing :D I did take out already, I dont need anymore!!!!!! Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just West of North Bay, ON. Where abouts are you?
> One of my big problems is OH. I try to have healthy foods in the house, but he just complains. Which just frustrates me, because he says he wants to "get in shape" too. Yet any time I try he sabotages me by bringing all kinds of crap in the house!
> I guess I just have to work on my will power!Click to expand...

In in the Fredericton area, NB :) Not too too far  No oceans in between anyways :haha:

Oh I have kind of the same problem with OH! He will go to the store and pick up goodies even when I don't ask , lol! It's nice of him but oh my... it will go right to my hips! He is as skinny as a rake and eats whatever, but I can't! I'm not buying anymore treats though, that's it! *Foot is down* haha 

There's my big old butt the best she has looked in a while, photographers do wonders! :haha:


 



Attached Files:







EveMornLR-21.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## lizzieredrup

Im also breastfeeding and trying to fight the flab lol This is the 3rd time ive breastfed and i've never lost weight just breastfeeding alone! What im doing at the moment is cutting out most of the rubbish I eat which is alot usually lol and doing some exercise, I have Davina Mccalls DVD which I do a few times a week! :D Seems to work for me, I still eat chocolate though :D


----------



## Eve

I just had chips and ice cream... :blush: ... 

:dohh:


----------



## lucy_x

me also, Im sick of looking like a hippo. I still have the 3 stone i put on in pregnancy to loose and i could have done with loosing another 3 before i got pregnant. 
So iv decided that all im going to do is change my diet and excersise. 
I will start eating breakfast. lunch and dinner. and only snack on fruit in between. and walk 40mins per day.

My diet is appauling, I usually start the day with a cornish pasty! and then snack on bread and stuff all day!
its got to stop!!

so as of tommorrow, Im on the "better diet" diet :haha:
wish me luck x x


----------



## curlykate

Good luck ladies!
I start my "better eating habits" tomorrow as well. Although I did try and be good this weekend. I just wasn't as "good" as I should have been! lol
I got my OH and BIL to bring my eliptical trainer out of the basement, and put it in the spare bedroom, where I'll actually be able to use it. Hopefully that will help with things!


----------



## Eve

lucy_x said:


> me also, Im sick of looking like a hippo. I still have the 3 stone i put on in pregnancy to loose and i could have done with loosing another 3 before i got pregnant.
> So iv decided that all im going to do is change my diet and excersise.
> I will start eating breakfast. lunch and dinner. and only snack on fruit in between. and walk 40mins per day.
> 
> My diet is appauling, I usually start the day with a cornish pasty! and then snack on bread and stuff all day!
> its got to stop!!
> 
> so as of tommorrow, Im on the "better diet" diet :haha:
> wish me luck x x

Good luck!! How have you been doing?



curlykate said:


> Good luck ladies!
> I start my "better eating habits" tomorrow as well. Although I did try and be good this weekend. I just wasn't as "good" as I should have been! lol
> I got my OH and BIL to bring my eliptical trainer out of the basement, and put it in the spare bedroom, where I'll actually be able to use it. Hopefully that will help with things!

Ohhhh I would love one of those! I've been forgetting to eat, as I've been babysitting a little girl, and have two of my own to look after, which not eating isn't good either!


----------



## Eve

Today so far I've had 2 pieces of toast with margarine and a glass of milk, oh and a coffee :) Not too bad, but last night we had pizza for supper! :dohh:


----------



## curlykate

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> lucy_x said:
> 
> 
> me also, Im sick of looking like a hippo. I still have the 3 stone i put on in pregnancy to loose and i could have done with loosing another 3 before i got pregnant.
> So iv decided that all im going to do is change my diet and excersise.
> I will start eating breakfast. lunch and dinner. and only snack on fruit in between. and walk 40mins per day.
> 
> My diet is appauling, I usually start the day with a cornish pasty! and then snack on bread and stuff all day!
> its got to stop!!
> 
> so as of tommorrow, Im on the "better diet" diet :haha:
> wish me luck x x
> 
> Good luck!! How have you been doing?
> 
> 
> 
> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies!
> I start my "better eating habits" tomorrow as well. Although I did try and be good this weekend. I just wasn't as "good" as I should have been! lol
> I got my OH and BIL to bring my eliptical trainer out of the basement, and put it in the spare bedroom, where I'll actually be able to use it. Hopefully that will help with things!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh I would love one of those! I've been forgetting to eat, as I've been babysitting a little girl, and have two of my own to look after, which not eating isn't good either!Click to expand...

I got it second hand from my sister. She didn't like it, so I got it for $200 a couple of years ago. When I got pregnant, it went down into the basement because I wasn't using it. Now it's finally back upstairs! I even used it today! I only started with 15 minutes, because Devin woke up, but I figure 15 minutes is better than nothing! Maybe I'll do some more when he sleeps this afternoon.

So far today I've had 2 pieces of toast with PB, and a glass of OJ. Haven't decided what I'm going to eat for snack, or lunch yet. I'm trying to get into the habit of eating every few hours, even if it's only a piece of fruit.


----------



## lucy_x

today i had grilled full breakfast. Ryvita for lunch and lasangua(sp?) with roast veg for dinner. So in total around 1700 cal not bad concidering im bfing :) although no excersise just been too busy :) x


----------



## curlykate

I've never counted calories, so I have no idea if I'm eating more than I should.
I had 2 pieces of toast with PB and OJ for lunch;
Apple for mid-morning snack;
Poutine for lunch (Homemade with baked fries, still not the best though);
Meatloaf and Potatoes for supper.

I also did 15 minutes on the eliptical today.

It's a start.


----------



## Eve

Other than my toast I had a PB sandwich for lunch and supper was two hot dogs and fruit :) Not too bad for today... OH is off to the store so I know I will have a few chips lol... I was out raking our yard today though so had some exersize!


----------



## curlykate

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> Other than my toast I had a PB sandwich for lunch and supper was two hot dogs and fruit :) Not too bad for today... OH is off to the store so I know I will have a few chips lol... I was out raking our yard today though so had some exersize!

Yay good for you!


----------



## Eve

Today, some toast and tomato soup :) 25% less calories than the regular, never even knew it existed lol :smug: hehe


----------



## flutterbaby

i bf and go to slimming world i lost 11 and half lb in 4 weeks at the class and 1 stone 4 lb in 4 weeks doing it at home as i knew the plan good luck all the ladies shedding the lbs :hugs:


----------



## curlykate

Didn't losing that much, that quickly affect your supply? I was told that you should only lose 1.5lbs a week if you're EBF, or it would mess with your supply.


----------



## Eve

curlykate said:


> Didn't losing that much, that quickly affect your supply? I was told that you should only lose 1.5lbs a week if you're EBF, or it would mess with your supply.

I heard that too... :shrug:


----------



## flutterbaby

i followed slimming world all pregnancy and after my little man gains around 8oz a week so nothing wrong with my milk supply mind you mw did say i have good stuff cause he gained 8oz in 3 days once lol i have huge boobies at 38 f don't know if tham makes a difference i do loose 2 -2and half a week but before i bf i used to loose 3 plus lb but got cocky and never stuck to plan i have just started silver body magic as well to give me a boost as i did nothing all preg cause i tend to bleed alot if i do exercise so i just stuck to plan and rested :hugs:


----------



## curlykate

flutterbaby said:


> i followed slimming world all pregnancy and after my little man gains around 8oz a week so nothing wrong with my milk supply mind you mw did say i have good stuff cause he gained 8oz in 3 days once lol i have huge boobies at 38 f don't know if tham makes a difference i do loose 2 -2and half a week but before i bf i used to loose 3 plus lb but got cocky and never stuck to plan i have just started silver body magic as well to give me a boost as i did nothing all preg cause i tend to bleed alot if i do exercise so i just stuck to plan and rested :hugs:

My little guy's the same! He's done nothing but GROW! I just want to make sure he gets what he needs! Even though I'm trying to lose slowly, I'm still keeping an eye on it to make sure he's satsified.


----------



## PresqueVu

Hi :wave:

I don't calorie count or weigh, just go by clothes size and I've back to my pre-pregnancy clothes so thats good. I get my little man weighed every few weeks and he's gaining weight fine.

I don't think my diet is very good tbh, but I've tried to cut out snacking. My main problem at the moment is I need to sort out my tummy...:(

Oh and just a thought - but do you have a Wii? I found Wii Fit is pretty useless for weightloss, and insulting - though good for balance/toning, but EA Fitness is fantastic for both and quite fun.


----------



## curlykate

PresqueVu said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> I don't calorie count or weigh, just go by clothes size and I've back to my pre-pregnancy clothes so thats good. I get my little man weighed every few weeks and he's gaining weight fine.
> 
> I don't think my diet is very good tbh, but I've tried to cut out snacking. My main problem at the moment is I need to sort out my tummy...:(
> 
> Oh and just a thought - but do you have a Wii? I found Wii Fit is pretty useless for weightloss, and insulting - though good for balance/toning, but EA Fitness is fantastic for both and quite fun.

Good for you, for fitting into your pre-preg clothes! I'm still not quite there, but only a few sizes bigger.
I tried to cut out snacking as well, but found I was STARVING. So now I'm still snacking, but snacking healthier.
I agree about the Wii Fit. It sucks for weightloss. I mostly just do the Yoga and balancing games. For cardio, I use my elliptical trainer.


----------



## PresqueVu

Thanks - although its only the bigger end of the pre-pregnancy ones so got a way to go.

What yoga ones do you do? I wasn't very good at them last I tried!


----------



## curlykate

I do most of the Yoga positions. I have then all together in a workout, so I don't have to click on each one individually, and go through all the intro and ending of each position (so annoying, and just wastes time!!) I used to do Yoga a lot, and this is helping me get back into it. Also, it was nice to see I was doing some of them correctly (and be able to change the ones I wasn't!).


----------



## Eve

I'm going to do weight watchers :) Well... try lol


----------



## curlykate

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> I'm going to do weight watchers :) Well... try lol

Good luck! I'm short on money at the moment, which is why I'm trying to do it on my own. 
Also, I'm not sure I could follow a plan. I'd try and cheat too much to make it worth the money!


----------



## Eve

curlykate said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to do weight watchers :) Well... try lol
> 
> Good luck! I'm short on money at the moment, which is why I'm trying to do it on my own.
> Also, I'm not sure I could follow a plan. I'd try and cheat too much to make it worth the money!Click to expand...

Oh Im not going to the meetings etc... just following the points system kind of :) I have all the points and food list here, so we shall give it a go.


----------



## lucy_x

I ahve a secret :S.
I "forgot" to diet :)...so as of tommorrow, i promise this time


----------



## Eve

Yeah I've went off lol... this week Im going to cut out any junk though, and just eat normally and see how it goes along with working out (dancing 20-30 mins a day) :)


----------



## curlykate

I'll admit I had a bit of a bad weekend as well.
I didn't get any workouts in, and ate a little too poorly.
Back on track tomorrow though!!


----------



## cleckner04

Can I join in?! I would love to do weight watchers but can't afford it. Anyone know a place online that has the points, etc? I'm horrible at staying motivated so I could use some coaches. :lol: I am the exact same weight that I was when going in to have Emma at 40+3 pregnant. :blush: I'm definitely one of those unfortunate breastfeeding women that has retained the weight instead of losing it all.


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> Can I join in?! I would love to do weight watchers but can't afford it. Anyone know a place online that has the points, etc? I'm horrible at staying motivated so I could use some coaches. :lol: I am the exact same weight that I was when going in to have Emma at 40+3 pregnant. :blush: I'm definitely one of those unfortunate breastfeeding women that has retained the weight instead of losing it all.

Sure you can join! The more, the merrier!
I don't know a place that has the points, but maybe some one else does. Try Googling it? I'm sure it's somewhere out there.


----------



## massacubano

curlykate said:


> Anyone here trying to lose some weight, while BFing?
> I don't want to join a program, mainly because I don't have the money atm. I figure if I start exercising, and eat a little bit smarter, I should be able to drop a few pounds. I don't want to lose it too quickly though, because I don't want to affect my supply.
> Anyone else in the same situation as me? Or have been there before and have some tips?

Back to OP...

I am BFing... my son is 17 months... I also gained weight while nursing. I just was so hungry all the time! :munch: 

My only advice is too keep fluids up even if you do not feel thirsty. I dried up a couple times trying to diet... used this for an "excuse" to not diet :lol:

also take vitamins if you are not (which you should be anyhow)


----------



## Eve

Hiya Cleckner! I have a huge list, and all the fast food lists too, Mom got them for me. I will get the links from her today and send them to you. You would be surprised on how much you can still have :thumbup:


----------



## -Hug-

I am doing WWers myself as I don't have the money to pay for it just now. I've done it before so know how many points I should be on while bfing and how fast I should lose the weight. It's the only diet I trust while bfing coz I know I am eating enough not to affect my milk (did it after my son was born 2 years ago too). Anyone interested in doing it without signing up I can give you the help you need.


----------



## curlykate

massacubano said:


> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here trying to lose some weight, while BFing?
> I don't want to join a program, mainly because I don't have the money atm. I figure if I start exercising, and eat a little bit smarter, I should be able to drop a few pounds. I don't want to lose it too quickly though, because I don't want to affect my supply.
> Anyone else in the same situation as me? Or have been there before and have some tips?
> 
> Back to OP...
> 
> I am BFing... my son is 17 months... I also gained weight while nursing. I just was so hungry all the time! :munch:
> 
> *My only advice is too keep fluids up even if you do not feel thirsty. I dried up a couple times trying to diet... used this for an "excuse" to not diet *
> 
> also take vitamins if you are not (which you should be anyhow)Click to expand...

This has also been my "excuse"! I tell everyone "Oh, I don't want to affect my supply", and while I really _don't_ want to affect my supply, it's not really a valid excuse, because it can be done without affecting it!
As for the water...I do feel thirsty, especially in the mornings. I have a huge water bottle (equivalent to almost 3 glasses of water), that I use while exercising. I make sure to drink all of it each workout, even if I'm not that thirsty. That, along with the glasses I make sure I drink at each meal mean I won't be lacking in that area!


----------



## curlykate

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> Hiya Cleckner! I have a huge list, and all the fast food lists too, Mom got them for me. I will get the links from her today and send them to you. You would be surprised on how much you can still have :thumbup:

Oooh! Can I have the links as well? While I'm not really planning on following an official "diet", it would be interesting to look at. It would give me a better idea of how to make my current eating habits a bit healthier.


----------



## cleckner04

-Hug- said:


> I am doing WWers myself as I don't have the money to pay for it just now. I've done it before so know how many points I should be on while bfing and how fast I should lose the weight. It's the only diet I trust while bfing coz I know I am eating enough not to affect my milk (did it after my son was born 2 years ago too). Anyone interested in doing it without signing up I can give you the help you need.

I'd love any info you have for it! Same to you Mum2J&K. :flower: Like how many points we are allowed, what points each food has, etc. I can share my weight and height if I have to although I would rather not...:rofl::rofl: It's not good. :blush:


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> -Hug- said:
> 
> 
> I am doing WWers myself as I don't have the money to pay for it just now. I've done it before so know how many points I should be on while bfing and how fast I should lose the weight. It's the only diet I trust while bfing coz I know I am eating enough not to affect my milk (did it after my son was born 2 years ago too). Anyone interested in doing it without signing up I can give you the help you need.
> 
> I'd love any info you have for it! Same to you Mum2J&K. :flower: Like how many points we are allowed, what points each food has, etc. I can share my weight and height if I have to although I would rather not...:rofl::rofl: It's not good. :blush:Click to expand...

No "stats" needed! lol
This thread isn't necessarily a weigh-in, just a place where we can share info, successes/failures, frustrations, thoughts, etc.


----------



## cleckner04

:haha: Well I just figured maybe the stats are needed to calculate points right? Don't they start out giving higher points to the 'bigger' ladies? 

I bet a weigh in on here would motivate us all more. :thumbup:


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> :haha: Well I just figured maybe the stats are needed to calculate points right? *Don't they start out giving higher points to the 'bigger' ladies?*
> 
> I bet a weigh in on here would motivate us all more. :thumbup:

I never thought about that! However, I wasn't really going to _use_ the point system. I just want the point values! My thinking is, if I'm going to eat healthier, the points would be a guide as to which foods to eat. (ie - those with a smaller point value would be better for me to eat)
As for a weigh in...I do that in my weight loss journal. Sure, hardly anyone reads it, but I'm okay with that. The information is still out there for all to see, and therefore motivates me to make the numbers lower!!


----------

